# 2028f



## maryawinfield04 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a provider who did a foot exam (2028f) on a patient who has diabetes but i don't see a fee for this particular code. Because category 2 codes are optional and reflect services compliant with federal laws are we suppose to submit them with a zero fee like the g8553 code? 

Mary winfield, cpc


----------

